# Are there any black or jet black mantids?



## joossa (Jan 17, 2007)

Is there a species of mantids that is mostly or pure black in color?

Thanks.


----------



## Ian (Jan 17, 2007)

I think the Metallicidae (Spelling inaccurate there...) from the photos I have seen of them.

I will try and find a photo to post up.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jan 17, 2007)

> I think the Metallicidae (Spelling inaccurate there...) from the photos I have seen of them.I will try and find a photo to post up.


I think you've got a little mixed up there Ian :wink:

The reason the family is named Metallyticidae is because the mantids in within this family (only one genus; _Metallyticus_ sp.) exhibit metalic colours


----------



## chun (Jan 17, 2007)

My Phyllocrania paradoxa female is jet black


----------



## Ian (Jan 17, 2007)

Well the photo I saw rob was labelled with this name...I am trying to find the dam thing!

Maybe I should refrain from using CCleaner in the future. I am determined to find this pic...


----------



## Christian (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi.

There is a phenomenon called fire melanism: specimens on burnt places can be blackish in color. This applies to most savanna species.

Others with more or less dark color are:

_Gonypetella_

Gonypeta

Oxypilus

Bantia

Bantiella

Thrinaconyx

and others.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Isis (Jan 17, 2007)

My male dessicata is also almost black.


----------



## jandl2204 (Jan 18, 2007)

It's a species that apparently originates from the Solomon islands.

The species name is unknown to me. I should point out it does appear similar to Tenodera sp.

Lee


----------

